# How to store fruit beetle grubs



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

I purchased a box of these grubs yesterday. The shop I brought them from told me to keep them cool. This will stop them from turning so quick. They suggested I keep them in the fridge if possible. Well I just opened the tub and they all look dead!! :gasp: 

What a waste of money that was. Has anyone got any suggestions whether or not these should be kept in the fridge or at room temprature?

They are on top of my fish tank light at mo, I'm warming them up just Incase they ain't dead but I'm sure they are. Any ideas


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Donna w said:


> I purchased a box of these grubs yesterday. The shop I brought them from told me to keep them cool. This will stop them from turning so quick. They suggested I keep them in the fridge if possible. Well I just opened the tub and they all look dead!! :gasp:
> 
> What a waste of money that was. Has anyone got any suggestions whether or not these should be kept in the fridge or at room temprature?
> 
> They are on top of my fish tank light at mo, I'm warming them up just Incase they ain't dead but I'm sure they are. Any ideas



Put them in some compost in a tub, they are cannabalistic in close quarters so give them plenty of moving room in there. Room temp is fine. Personally I wouldnt fridge them as below a certain temp will kill them. Unsure what the temp is though but its not that cold. A fridge could be too cold really.

Feed them on fruit and/or decaying wood.

They do play dead sometimes when you move them around.


Fairly easy to breed also.


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think they have just got too cold. It looks like one or two have started to move now I'm warming them up. Fingers crossed.

This is the first time i have fed the grubs. If they like them then I may try breeding them if they are easy


----------



## sbarton (Aug 5, 2012)

where did you get them from? i have wanted to keep some as pets for a while but dont know where to get them from


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

sbarton said:


> where did you get them from? i have wanted to keep some as pets for a while but dont know where to get them from



Can get some from me :lol2: I have a colony for sale.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...oda-marginata-beetle-colony.html#post10304968


----------



## sbarton (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks it looks impresive but i was hoping for something quite a bit smaller, about 10 grubs as i have all equipment, and quite a bit cheeper under a £5 if possible (as im a student and dont have verry much in the way of expendable finance at all)


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I've only really know of these for a few days and I'm interested on breeding them.... Help diversify my food range...
Any details on care sheets etc and where to get them reasonabley cheap... Had a look on eBay and it was like £15 for a beetle or something... I've heard their easy to keep, and very prolific... 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

